# Strecke in Heubach



## senf2 (1. Mai 2007)

Wer kennt die Strecke in Heubach?
Untergrund? Beschaffenheit? 
Wäre froh über ein paar infos, die nicht auf der Website stehen.


----------



## Niker94 (4. Mai 2010)

Also ich war in Heubach auf der Strecke jetzt ungefähr 20mal. Ich teil die Strecke mal in 3/3 auf wenn nichts dagegen hast. Oberes Drittel is so ne mischung aus steinen Wurzeln nd Erde(eher steinig) wenn dich schon n bissle informiert hast weißt ja das da der "Baumstammdrop" is (1,50m ins flat) naja dann eben die üblichen zickzackkurven bis zum letzen Sprung vor dem kurzen uphill. da gehts erst mal so ne art Waldweg hoch. Dann kommt die steile "Serpentinen" Abfahrt mit 8 Kurven glaub ich nd ner Steilabfahrt (realtiv Wurzlig) zum schluss kommt noch der "Zorrodrop" nicht anderes wie n lang gezogener double (jedoch unspringbar) nd dann ne relativ chillige wurzelpassage zum ausrollen keine technische herrausvorderung. (wie die genau Streckenführung beim rennen am 15.Mai is weiß ich jedoch auch noch nich ) 

Ich hoff ich konnt dir damit n bisschen helfen 

MFG Niker

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (8. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht hilft auch das hier weiter:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3014


----------



## Lostpilot (11. Mai 2010)

Welche Strecke meinst du? Die Hobby-CC Strecke oder die Downhillstrecke?

Die von Niker beschriebene und durch das Video von Senf dokumentierte Strecke ist der Downhill.


----------



## Racer-76 (11. Mai 2010)

Training am Vatertag

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106452639399967


----------

